# Hard Start, Smoke - Suggestions?



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

I've been having a problem with my '95 Maxima for the past few days. It started a week or so ago with the "check engine" light coming on, followed a few days later by missing. Took it to my local mechanic and, after doing a complete tune up with no improvement, he thought I had a bad coil pack on one cylinder, then later he concluded I had a bad injector instead. He replaced it, and aside from hard starting, it seemed to run okay. That lasted for 15 miles, when after sitting in a parking lot for a few hours, it started misfiring again and there was a smell of raw fuel. Back to the mechanic. Replaced the injector again and everything seemed fine - started easily, etc., but there was a lot of smoke when it started. Drove it around the block and jumped on it pretty hard, and the smoke went away. Drove it 50 miles without a problem and put it away for the night. Got up this morning.... hard start, smoke and a hint of a miss. Drove it around the block and it cleared up. The wife took it shopping. Seems every time it sits now, we get a hard start and some smoke.

Any idea what might be going on with this thing?????? Thanks in advance for help from any and all!!!

Larry


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What color is the smoke? You may have another faulty injector. they have a tendency of staying open flooding the cylinder with gas, creating smoke and poor idle.

When replacing an injector, if you have the $$, replace them all. Its a matter of time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

The smoke is kinda whitish. The mechanic is saying its oil, but he also says he doesn't have a clue where it might be coming from. I wonder if a dealership would have a better chance of finding the problem. At $150 per injector, I don't know that I want to replace 5 more.

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm giving the guy until tomorrow night to try and figure it out - after that, I don't know what I'll do.

Larry


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

i hope this reply will help you. white and blue smoke are both signs of burning oil. the color differential has to do with how "efficiently" the oil is being burnt. your problem is probably not just onething. First thing that comes to mind when you say its hard to start is the air filter. most maxima owners don't know that most air filters are bad for your car. you buy an air filter at your local parts store and you get something that will damage your engine. because the way its designed after a while it will fall apart clogging your MAF and hindering performance (even though you can't see the filter "falling apart"). this can make it hard to start because of the auto enrichments bad reading. (the nissan filter is of better design in its regitity and also is sprayed with second your injectors are most likely, if you have smoke, being gummed up by the burning oil. you will replace many injectors if you don't find out the source of your problem. also if you have a bad injector you will get symptoms similar to bad timing. there isn’t enough fuel, you will run hot, get knocking that may sound like misfire, etc. don't know if that helps but i tried. i don't have your car in front of me or id offer a more substantial and solid diagnosis. anyway keep cool, later


----------



## A329878 (Nov 30, 2003)

*I hope i can help you*

For my max,when i using 0w-30 full synthetic oil i face the same problem
But after i change my engine oil to 10w-60 full synthetic oil the problem solved


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nissan recommends 5W-30...

which is what I use personally... and I use commercial full synthetic... drag racin oil baby... hehe


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Why didn't you get the ecu codes yourself? The Check Engine Light could have helped you save a little money before taking it to the mechanic. And it only takes about 5 minutes to do.

Check out this link:
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html

...this procedure is VERY helpful, even if you aren't good with tools.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

thread way to old to be even considering telling the guy anything... just another old thread revival... *shrug*


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^You replied after it was revived already too...haha

Maybe we need a sticky with helpful Maxima How-To links?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that might be a good idea... and my reply was directed towards the guy that revived the thread... I didn't waste my time readin the thread cause it was so old...


----------

